# Who here loves Barbecue grilling outdoors ?



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm doing a survey to see how many love outdoor grilling 

and what type of grill you have etc. pictures would be lovely.


----------



## teatersroad (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd like to take up smoking. soo.. in the same vein, brine recipes and pics of smokers - esp. one that can be built with scrap and a welder.

Just cleaned up the BBQ today, a nothing special Sunbeam - and needs a new burner


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 1, 2010)

*pig cooker!*

Hey! A thread I'm going to enjoy here! I have a 270 gal drum made into an old fashioned pig cooker (NC style). We usually start out with some nice boston butts, dried hickory wood and a "burn barrel." We start the fire in the barrel and then transfer the coals to the cooker. When we get around 200 degrees we put the meat on. After about 9 hours, I turn them then about an hour or so more on the top side and you have some of the best hickory smoked BBQ you can lay your lips on. We use some rubs, and some sauces (at times) both before and after -- but you just can beat the meat slow cooked over hickory wood. I'll see if I can get a pic of the cooker. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 2, 2010)

I love grilling, BBQ and smoking

I have a Weber Genesis Gas grill that I really only use for parties when I need to cook a lot fast.
I use a Weber Smoky Joe that gets used 2-3 times a week all year around and has held up for the last 5 years very well.
I also have a Big Green Egg that is very nice, they are very expensive and only have one because I won it in a contest.
I use terracotta flower pots and electric burner for slow and low smoking. Idea came from Alton Brown on the Food network, works extremely well and CHEAP.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ka2kpzTAL8


----------



## CGC4200 (Jul 3, 2010)

*I do when weather is right*

I only have a Weber 18 1/2" charcoal grill I have charcoal & skill
sawed chunks of hickory limbs for fuel that works now.
One of my neighbors has a pit built from concrete blocks with a flip-up
steel lid made by his BIL, a lot of fine pork BBQ has come off that pit.

I have plenty of shag bark & scaly bark hickory for fuel, I think
the members from Texas prefer mesquite; don't know what works in
the rest of the USA or down under.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 3, 2010)

I love it!!!!! Nothing better than a smoked hog and a few beers.


----------



## CGC4200 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Variety is good*

We also enjoy fish fries, mainly catfish & sometimes crappie & other
pan fish deep fried in cookers with a few fixings on the side.
This is mainly a group effort, not an everyday thing, but the memories last
longer than the last one from a fast food joint or a PDQ prepared sandwich.

Lawnmower Tech 37: 
Keep the positive threads coming, we all have personal & business issues,
it gets depressing listening to other folks whining when we have many
problems of our own.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cobia with special seasoning sprinkled with hot peppers mixed in cooked on the grill with fresh squash carrots onions mixed in now that is some good grilling


----------



## CUForester (Jul 5, 2010)

*Bbq*

I fire up my smoker once or twice a month all year long. I smoked a beef brisket and a three racks of babybacks yesterday. Ten hours on the brisket (10.5#) and four hours on the ribs at 225F. Used a combo of Southern Red Oak, Mesquite, and charcoal. Speaking of charcoal does anybody know where you can still get Embers, the Kingsford stuff stinks (it burns too fast).


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey tech, maybe we can come up with some ideas for the fall GTG at smilin possums. If he's game I'd be glad to pull the pig cooker out, start REAL early and get you guys some food going so that when the sawing, and racing comes to an end you can eat till you pass out!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> hey tech, maybe we can come up with some ideas for the fall GTG at smilin possums. If he's game I'd be glad to pull the pig cooker out, start REAL early and get you guys some food going so that when the sawing, and racing comes to an end you can eat till you pass out!:hmm3grin2orange:



You in rowan county aint you ? 

Yes please lets have some bbq for a change if you know of a hog farm that will donate the hog some good ole down home cooking north carolina bbq

Thing about bbq is its Carb Free and i can eat some without gaining weight

but if we have bbq you probily have more folks to show up that is a good idea

its not very far off either october will be here before you know it the way this year is flying by

I have some good news i am now a distributor not a dealer but a distributor for a major aftermarket parts source manufacture so you know what that means i am got alot of work to do .

i feel you in on the updates after i get the catalog online pass the word around on chain and bars they can get them cheaper thru me than they can at all the other sites expecally if i give them 60 % off retail


----------



## A10egress (Jul 6, 2010)

standard no thrills sears gas grill here at the house.... good ol Weber charcoal one at camp... cook everything on the grill.... everything tastes better with some burnt crusties from LAST WEEKS dinner on it :jester:

Steak, baked tater, some slaw and a cold drink... life is good.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 7, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> You in rowan county aint you ?
> 
> Yes please lets have some bbq for a change if you know of a hog farm that will donate the hog some good ole down home cooking north carolina bbq
> 
> ...




BBQ sounds good, we won't have to cook a whole hog though. With a reasonable crowd we can get by with some Boston Butts. It'll be easier to handle on the cooker, and easier to pull and chop. We can fix it up with some Carolina red slaw, a roll, maybe a few hush puppies, and/or french fries and about a quart of Iced Tea. Whatcha think? 

Don't know about the "weight loss" thing with the BBQ. When you sit this smoked pork on the table many folks just go 'hog-wild'! LOL!


----------



## KD57 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 7, 2010)

I acquired bbq addiction before CAD. 3 ea weber smoky moutains-for competetion, 1 ea weber smoky joe, 1 ea kingsford oval grill, 2 ea 2' X 4' portable grills, 1 ea 4' X 8' trailer grill with a spit, 1 ea Towne commercial chinese smoker (gas), 1 ea J R "Little Red Smoke House" (wood), 1 ea J R Enterprises (from De Witt, AR) 26" X 72" cooker- on a two axel trailer. 

http://www.imagesbyjohnvance.com/Barbeque

This link shows a couple of my cookers at a party at my house.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 7, 2010)

Frank Boyer said:


> I acquired bbq addiction before CAD. 3 ea weber smoky moutains-for competetion, 1 ea weber smoky joe, 1 ea kingsford oval grill, 2 ea 2' X 4' portable grills, 1 ea 4' X 8' trailer grill with a spit, 1 ea Towne commercial chinese smoker (gas), 1 ea J R "Little Red Smoke House" (wood), 1 ea J R Enterprises (from De Witt, AR) 26" X 72" cooker- on a two axel trailer.
> 
> http://www.imagesbyjohnvance.com/Barbeque
> 
> This link shows a couple of my cookers at a party at my house.



Couldn't get the link to work. Thanks for posting. Sound's like you are "whole-hog" into cooking!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 7, 2010)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Couldn't get the link to work. Thanks for posting. Sound's like you are "whole-hog" into cooking!



go to smugmug.com
in the search box, type in JVP
click on Vance's picture on the left
look for Frank Boyer's BBQ


----------



## DANOAM (Jul 7, 2010)

I love grilling. I can't afford the Weber grill that I want right now so I am using a masterbuilt 7 in 1 grill on top of a fryer burner. Does a good job for what it is. I also have a fryer that we fry turkeys in during football season and fish in the summer. I have a propane smoker too that my aunt gave me a couple years ago for Christmas. It's sitting in my basement still, haven't gotten a chance to use it. I may take it to camp this fall and try it out.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 7, 2010)

Out here in the Wild Wild west...

I cook with mostly wood (juniper) makes great tasting meat.
Lately I have used charcoal with some hardwood chunks for flavor.

I have a electric smoker which works great, the meat tastes great and it is very easy to use. Only hard part is the clean up.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 7, 2010)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> BBQ sounds good, we won't have to cook a whole hog though. With a reasonable crowd we can get by with some Boston Butts. It'll be easier to handle on the cooker, and easier to pull and chop. We can fix it up with some Carolina red slaw, a roll, maybe a few hush puppies, and/or french fries and about a quart of Iced Tea. Whatcha think?
> 
> Don't know about the "weight loss" thing with the BBQ. When you sit this smoked pork on the table many folks just go 'hog-wild'! LOL!



Sounds ok im just feeling down today ordertree which is dixie sales company wont even ship a order out of $ 16.00 total to me till i pay them my past due payment of 700.00 i am hurting cause my online store is the only job i have and its not producing orders and if people keep ordering stuff i dont have on the shelf then i never will be getting out of the slump im in 

Im trying to sell these obsolete parts cheap but seems no one even cares anyhow they going to shut off my lights and cable soon cause i dont have the money to even pay that and the home insurance is cancelled cause no funds to pay that either and the mortgage cannot even pay that right now cause i dont have no income spent all my funds on geting my moms life insurance re instated last month and it took over 700 to do that and not one person in my family will even ship in to help me on this house 


my mom cannot do it cause she is in the nursing hoime and they are taking her money each month so that means i have to pay out of my pocket but currently there is no pocket 

i may have to just say i Quit and if i do that i wont be in this world much longer after that

Sure wish someone can help me get out of this slump


----------

